# Ats-gen



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

palongal said:


> The modern generator comes with diferent types of control panels depending on the manufacturer. Do we have an international standard for the output/input control command terminals especially for connecting ATS to generators. Anybody with even a clue where i can get these informations to please contact me.


THE 2008 NATIONAL ELECTRICAL CODE .

Each one should come with user manuals.

Welcome to the forum:thumbup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Each manufacture is different. Get the brand and model number and look at the manufacture's website for a manual.


----------



## palongal (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes I've located it. Power command PCC1301 from cummins; but unable to get the wiring diagram for ATS control input/output. Any suggestions.


----------



## zinsco1 (Sep 1, 2010)

On every Genset control box and every ATS there is always a schematic located on the control box cover (usaully on the cover that needs to be removed to make aux. connections at the genset.) and usally on the door of the ATS. And always contained in the connections section of the installation manuals. Auto start connections are as a rule 2 wire connection points labeled "emergency start" "auto start" and always 12 or 24 volt circuit. Actual points of connection vary from manufacturer to manufacturer. With regards to a "universal" connection no such beast but the parameters of the control circuits are fairly constant. zinsco1


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

If you are looking for wiring diagrams before purchase, then I guess thats where you are having your issue.
Some manufacturers are like that and do not freely share information with potential customers. I would try and contact the engineering dept of any generator manufacturer, explain your position and see if they will share the information.


----------

